# Round One - Game Two Thread: Sacramento vs. Dallas (4/20)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Round One - Game Two Thread: Sacramento vs. Dallas (10/20)*








*vs.*









*#4 Sacramento Kings vs. #5 Dallas Mavericks
Arco Arena, Tuesday April 20, 2004
7:30 PT, TNT/News10*


*Probable Starters*











































































*Kings lead best of 7 series 1-0

• April 18 at Kings, 12:30 p.m. (Sacramento 116, Dallas 105)
• April 20 at Kings, 7:30 p.m.
• April 24 at Dallas, 4 p.m.
• April 26 at Dallas, 6:30 p.m.
• April 29 at Kings, TBA * 
• May 2 at Dallas, TBA * 
• May 4 at Kings, TBA **


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA Playoffs Forum Series Thread 

Dallas Mavericks Forum Game Thread


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll be there, lower level! I've never been to a game in the LL. The Kings have only lost 1 game I went to and it was like 8 years ago. Hopefully I'll be a good luck charm.  Should I make a sign?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> I'll be there, lower level! I've never been to a game in the LL. The Kings have only lost 1 game I went to and it was like 8 years ago. Hopefully I'll be a good luck charm.  Should I make a sign?


Yes make a sign... Make it something noticeable... You lucky *******


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> I'll be there, lower level! I've never been to a game in the LL. The Kings have only lost 1 game I went to and it was like 8 years ago. Hopefully I'll be a good luck charm.  Should I make a sign?


Awsome...have a great time


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> I'll be there, lower level! I've never been to a game in the LL. The Kings have only lost 1 game I went to and it was like 8 years ago. Hopefully I'll be a good luck charm.  Should I make a sign?


Dang, you're lucky. Have fun


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Banged-up Miller says he'll play in Game 2


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Mavs 113 - 116 Kings

Peja: 31 pts
Webber: 26 pts, 12 Reb(one more time maybe)
Christie: 15 pts, 7 dimes, 8 Reb


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Today's SacBee articles...*

A breath of fresh 'air': Webber encouraged by dunks, Game 1 outing 

Webber's encore - A boom or bust? 

It's only one win, Adelman cautions Kings: The coach tells the players to brace themselves for a few surprises from Dallas 

Playoff notebook: Finley hopes to be a bigger presence tonight


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Peja struggling early, even with wide open 3's.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Since when does Dallas get so much respect from the refs on D? I swear, the Kings drive, they get hit, and no call... Its happened an awful lot already... And yes Peja is AWFUL, we need him and hes not delivering tonight... I hope he can break out of it. Webber is holdin the team together right now...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOOO, WEBBER IS TAKING OVER

him and Christie are leading this team right now


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Mavs 42
Kings 44

Webber: 13 pts, 11 Reb, 9 dimes
Christie: 9 pts, 5 Reb
Bibby: 12 pts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

That Webber guy is pretty good


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

chris webber, if he keeps this pace up can have a double-triple-double. nobody on that mavs team can guard him, hell they can't guard anybody period. this is for all those people who wanted him traded, who considered him the "peja stopper" among other asinine statements:
  :laugh: :shy:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think Webb will get the 20 pts(thats for damn sure), and very possibly the 20 Reb as well, 20 dimes will be very difficult, but hopefully he can somehow pull this off.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

:vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

jimminy jilikers batman, peja dunked!  can't remember the last time i saw peja dunk the ball, hell im not sure if he ever did it at all during his whole [email protected]


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

did you see how everybody rushed to webber when he fell? that's some comraderie there.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

73-72 late

quick run by Bibby and the Kings, you gotta love the Kings announcer when the Kings make a run.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

C-Webb just missed two free throws to seal it, now Dallas has another chance to tie it.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Webber has had a great game, but he missed those 2 free throws when it counted, it could end up being VERY costly


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Mavs 79
Kings 83

Webber: 19 pts, 14 Reb, 12 dimes
Bibby: 24 pts, 4 dimes
Christie: 13 pts, 11 Reb
Peja: 13 pts, 7 Reb

Once again Bibby clutched up big time


:vbanana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Player(s) of te Game:

Bibby-HUGE, really stepped it up in the fourth, big in the second half

Webber-Kept us afloat with one assist away from a triple double in the first half  

Brad Miller- Awful Awful game, HOWEVER, he hit a HUGE shot to put the Kings up by two with 39 seconds left.

THANK GOD the Mavericks didnt pick up Robert Horry, that thing where Webber missed the two free throws to seal it was just like what Vlade did to lose to the Lakers... Big free-throws by DC, he played a great game... Great defensive play by Peja on Finley... I didnt know how we pulled this one out guys... Kings were awful in the second half minus the huge spurt out of the gate in the beginning of the third... Bibby sparked it... WOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHThat was such a ****ing huge game... Webber is looking better and better everyday... He fell off a bit in the second half, but this team falls apart when he leaves the court... And whats happened to Vlade? He had very costly turnovers in the end of the third and beginning of the fourth... I was cussing Vlade out through the TV :laugh: Kings need to go to Dallas and win just one game there... They will take a 3-1 lead... And put the series in their grasp... One thing i have noticed about this Kings team thats different from the previous ones. Is that fourth quarter is now KINGS TIME, it used to be, build a big lead, and then hold on in the fourth... Now they are experienced, they now how to play... WOOOOOOH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

KTLuvsMikeBibby must have had a ton of fun that game... I was biting my nails the whole fourth quarter...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I was biting my nails the whole fourth quarter...


I was biting my whole hand... :laugh: 


Good game. I hope we finish them as soon as possible so they can rest for the TWolves.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I was biting my whole hand... :laugh:
> ...


I guess ur a better fan than me :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess ur a better fan than me :laugh:


:laugh: no, you are. 

GO KINGSSSSS


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Very timely plays from Bibby (The three in the corner, the block on Nash  ), Miller (he stopped being so timid and finally pulled the trigger on the jumper), and Peja (nice D on Finley :yes: )

Great win!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

...and I hate Eduardo Najera.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Somebody will look at this score and think it was a great defensive game. But, no, people were just not making shots. Anyways, we won.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> ...and I hate Eduardo Najera.


I concur my friend. He is a very dirty player.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Kings need to go to Dallas and win just one game there... They will take a 3-1 lead...


You hit it right on the numbers sackings, all we need is one win in Dallas and the series is over. 

I hate Eduardo Najera too, i hope i don't offend anybody, but he is a dirt ball.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I hate him as well. I hate mostly everybody on that team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He is the kind of guy that you hate, but you would probably love him if he were on your team. But he is a goon.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> I hate Eduardo Najera too, i hope i don't offend anybody, but he is a dirt ball.


We finally have a player that everybody hates About time lol
But seriously Congratz to the Kings.Webber is playing his best right now but this game was winnable for Dallas:upset: .

But yo Peja..i think you have to give credit to both teams defense tho. Yes they were missing easy shots and layups both Sacramento and Dallas did something that they usually dont do. That is contest shots and they did it for 48 minutes tonight. You can be a bad defensive team but if you can contest shots it cancels it out


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> We finally have a player that everybody hates About time lol
> ...


Ok, agreed. Compared to how they play defense at other times, this game was pretty good defensively.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> ...and I hate Eduardo Najera.


I think we all do... He doesnt go in to play D, he goes in to hurt people... Thats not basketball, its wrestling...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> "The only reason he's in the game is to beat the hell out of Webber," Adelman said. "I don't think there's a place for that in the league."


http://www.nba.com/games/20040420/DALSAC/recap.html

Yup...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Today's SacBee Articles...*

Just enough two win: Despite a creaky offense, the Kings beat the Mavs for the second time 

Miller winner is all the fuel team needed 

History lesson - Bibby gets the best of Nash 

Mavs hardly look like the top-scoring team: They miss from inside, outside and in between to finish at 32.3 percent.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

The 32.3 percent shooting for the Mavs just shows how effective contesting shots are. The first two games ive noticed guys like Webber, Bibby, and Peja really trying to contest the shots and create a miss, and they have done a great job so far.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20040420/DALSAC/recap.html
> ...


more...



> Call Eduardo Najera the X-factor for the Mavericks.
> 
> He one of the only players on the Dallas roster that is defensive-minded and will come into a game and push people around, using physical and sometimes overly aggressive play that his teammates lack . Najera’s appearance in game two was one of the main reasons the Kings struggled to score baskets in the second half.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/The_Inside_Dishvs_Dallas_Gm-107044-58.html


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Well..it wasn't a pretty game, but I'll take the win. The 4th quarter gave my $260 justice. Bibby just completely took over the game, he started playing on a higher level.

So I guess there's a general consensus that Najera sucks. I dunno if they showed it on camera because it happened during a fast break on the opposite side of the court, but Najera tripped Vlade mutliple times until it finally knocked him to the ground with a ref looking right at it and no foul was called. Najera gets away with everything, I really hope he doesn't injure someone by the time the series ends.

Great 1st half by Webber obviously, how many people have ever had a triple double by halftime or come that close to one?


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> KTLuvsMikeBibby must have had a ton of fun that game... I was biting my nails the whole fourth quarter...


yes i did..there's nothing i love more than watching my bibby step it up  of course i could have done without the two drunk guys behind me who obviously weren't from sacramento and kept making comments like "vlade is worthless" "why did they even get brad miller?" they were either tourists or businessmen who came to the kings game for the "experience" which they kept making fun of, making fun of fans for being too serious about the kings. i didn't let them bother me much though. i was too into the game like other real fans.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> fast break on the opposite side of the court, but Najera tripped Vlade mutliple times until it finally knocked him to the ground with a ref looking right at it and no foul was called


They sure did show it... I was very bitter about it...


----------

